# Work for Frogs......or Cash



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Does anyone local to me (Stratford NJ....20 minutes from Philadelphia) want to do some frog/viv work? I have a lot to catch up on and wouldn't mind some help....can pay in frogs or cash. 

Maybe a student who doesn't have a full time job or someone who wants to gain some experience working on vivs.

Please PM me if interested.


----------



## zaoxfriedy (Aug 6, 2013)

Wow, im very close. PM Sent


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I'll be on the next plane ....


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

ha ha this is a great offer, I wish I had some locals who'd be willing to offer the same!


----------



## Joeycamz (Oct 8, 2013)

mydumname said:


> Does anyone local to me (Stratford NJ....20 minutes from Philadelphia) want to do some frog/viv work? I have a lot to catch up on and wouldn't mind some help....can pay in frogs or cash.
> 
> Maybe a student who doesn't have a full time job or someone who wants to gain some experience working on vivs.
> 
> Please PM me if interested.


Why can't you be closer to Long Island I'd be there in a heart beat especially for some frogs!


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Great offer for locals. Wish I was closer Greg or I'd lend a hand.

I only work for three things. Frogs, cash, or beer.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

this is an excellent idea. this is a great way to learn, especially from somebody with experience. the experience alone is worth more than frogs AND you get frogs on top of the experience? what a deal!


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

In the middle of converting to exo terras....and also working on the house as well....so just have some catching up to do and wouldn't mind someone doing the more tedious parts of viv building...background, false bottoms, etc. Though I am particular so it is tough to pass the work onto someone, haha.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

That's a good idea.
I think I'll hire someone to build my false bottoms & backgrounds too lol.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Bring them to me lol


----------

